# Small metalcore labels?



## Dores (Dec 26, 2011)

Me and my band are on the look out for small metalcore labels that might show an interest in the band. We don't have a manager with a bunch of contacts, and I'm finding it hard to locate labels online, and the ones I find are usually out of business.

So does anyone know a few labels who might consider a small Norwegian metalcore band with (imo) quite some potential? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Alan234 (Jan 1, 2012)

in my personal opinion you would be better off independant until you get big enough to the point you NEED a record label/manager, just tour in your home country alot, become mates with local bands and see whether theyd be up for a tour around the surrounding countries (i see you're in norway so i suggest sweden and maybe denmark or something), make sure to play extremely tight live and write amazing songs then you'll be fine


----------



## jamsea (Jan 16, 2012)

If anything look around just for a distribution deal with a small label you trust. Luckily there was a guy in our town who's been pushing death metal CDs from his basement for the past 10 years who was looking to expand to power metal. Worked out a deal where we give him CDs, he keeps 20%, we get 80% and he managed to push about 100 CDs to various places in Europe and South America. 


As for a full blown record deal there isn't much of a point when you're starting out. Focus on doing show trades with bands in other cities instead IMO.


----------



## Dores (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------

